# Help please. SD9 slide stuck.



## FullMetalMaggot (Aug 28, 2016)

I recently bought an SD9 but didn't like the trigger pull. I purchased a spring kit to upgrade it but was wary of messing about with the internals myself. My uncle owns a lot of weapons and came to town visiting so while hanging out and talking shop he mentioned he knows how and had done it before.

Well the dumbass put the slide back on the gun without the spring. Now I can't get the slide off. Now I'm out one uncle and a 9mm. Is it possible to fix?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Try wiggling the barrel and slide at the same time. Holding the gun Up side down maybe the barrel dropped and is caught on something.


----------



## FullMetalMaggot (Aug 28, 2016)

There's not. Enough clearance for the barrel to push in all the way.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Keep your uncle and sell your gun . I'll give you $5 for it.

Seriously guns can withstand explosions, so use a little patience and try wiggling it , side to side and back an forth.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The chambered barrel dropped because the spring was missing.

use a wooden dowel inside the barrel to uplift gently,,, while gently wiggling the slide, gently.


----------

